# eating geese



## 9Left

I have just been introduced to goose hunting last year(well...i introduced myself to it anyway), I LOVE the sport and everything about it...My question is...do you guys actually EAT all those geese i see stacked up in the pictures? I was able to shoot one last year, cleaned it, cooked it, ate it...it tasted OK, not terrific, just ok. maybe this should be in the OGF kitchen forum...but do you guys share some secret recipe? like i said..waterfowling is awesome! But its not the tablefair i was hoping for(as far as GEESE are concerned)


----------



## Nelliboy2

They can be really good if you Prepare them right. The key with any fowl is to not over cook them. Cook them to medium rare and anything more they become tuff.

Recipes: one of my fav. Ways to make them is to marinate them in Dales steak seasoning ( low sodium version) over night. I then like to either wrap the breast meat with a piece of bacon sometimes, then I will either throw it in my smoker with low apple wood smoke or I will throw it on the grill and cook it like a steak. Very good!

Sometimes I will chunk up the breast into bite sized pieces, wrap with bacon and then stick a tooth pick in them and BBQ them. 

I make up a lot of my doves and geese for lunch. I often don't want to go through all of the work just for myself. I will once again clean the meat of shot and blood clots. Slice it thin maybe a little thinner than your pinky. Then throw it in a pan on high, I like to apply Cajun, salt, pepper, garlic and anything else's I have laying around. Once it is about 3/4 of the way cooked I will cover it will stir fry sauce and reduce heat to simmer. I then will either on the side make mushrooms up or wild rice to complement it. Those are a couple of my fav. ways to prepaid it. 

If you dont like any of those you can always make it into jerky..... I make a lot of it myself and it is quite good.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dinkcatcher

Crockpot.....experiment with seasonings and veggies. Crockpot


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Steelheader88

in responses to last comment, medium rare is absolutely correct and daves is perfection! I thought i was the only one! Goose makes great jerky too. And as a bonus they arent being fed hormones and Genetically modified grain products.


----------



## Steelheader88

in responses to last comment, medium rare is absolutely correct and dales is perfection! I thought i was the only one! Goose makes great jerky too. And as a bonus they arent being fed hormones and Genetically modified grain products.


----------



## Mushijobah

Best recipe, hands down:

Goose Balls
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...o4CoAQ&usg=AFQjCNFszJiFDUlseifd1xhgOTD6u7jyng


----------



## Nelliboy2

> in responses to last comment, medium rare is absolutely correct and dales is perfection! I thought i was the only one! Goose makes great jerky too. And as a bonus they arent being fed hormones and Genetically modified grain products.


Isn't it?!?! I actually just discovered it this past spring. We went on a snow hunt, the group killed 150 in three days. The guide and everyone eles started laughing when my buddy and I started breating them out. They informed us that nobody in their right mind would eat them. Actually after cooking them in the dales I discribe earlier I owuld take them over mallard, teal, and honkers! It never made sense to me because snows eat corn, and they love rice just like mallards and honkers. 

I have a slicer that I use to slice up my fowl. I make it maybe a 1/8 thick. I then will marienatie it for 2 days or so in dales, lather it up in cajun, pepper, salt, and garlic powder as it cooks in my oven at 140 for about 7-9 hours depending on how tough you want it. I love having that stuff around for snacks! Has anyone on here tried making sausage out of them? I was thinking about taking some to a butcher around here this year.

P.S. all the farms that you see with monsantos signs in their fields.........those are all GMOs, many others like them are starting to require farmers to grow GMOs. So it will not be long before wild birds are being feed GMOs in your area.


----------



## 9Left

thankyou fellas for the input, i think i may have overcooked it a bit. it was a little tough, but i thought that was normal due to some "opinions" ive heard in the past about eating geese...i"ll definitely ttry your recipes out this year..i'm pretty much limited to public land and dont have a blind set up..but i managed to jump one and kill it last year on the river...im sure ill manage one this year too


----------



## ducky152000

Best marinade I've found is McCormicks pepper corn garlic, its in a small package about 4 by 5 inches, like everyone said medium rare, if ya over cook it is terrible. I like cutting mine in half inch strips and grill em up, just as good as steak, my mom hates wild meat but she will come over everytime I grill some up, when I got her ok I new I had something!


----------



## WeekendWarrior

I call this recipe - Long Duk Dong.......

Marinade in salt water for 2 days. Pull all the blood out!! I then marinade 
them in Vodka for an additional 3 days. This turns the meat very pink and pale. I add any and all seasoning I can find. I marinade for one additional day. On day 7, I pull the breast out of the marinade, toss them in the garbage and drink the marinade. 


Mmmmmmmmm.......................


----------



## 9Left

WeekendWarrior said:


> I call this recipe - Long Duk Dong.......
> 
> Marinade in salt water for 2 days. Pull all the blood out!! I then marinade
> them in Vodka for an additional 3 days. This turns the meat very pink and pale. I add any and all seasoning I can find. I marinade for one additional day. On day 7, I pull the breast out of the marinade, toss them in the garbage and drink the marinade.
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmmm.......................


Lol! Ive heard that one before.. But I seriously do think a goose would be tasty if I did it right the next time. Some of these guys recipes sound pretty good actually


----------



## BaddFish

2 ways I eat geese:

Crockpot for 6-8 hrs... hand shread the meat and add lots of your favorite barbecue sauce- and throw on bread- (pulled goose sandwich)

Jerkey & more Jerkey- it works great.


----------



## RobFyl

Take 4 boneless skinless goose breasts and place them in a crockpot. Add salt and pepper to taste. Add 1 large quartered onion and 4 or 5 whole cloves of garlic. Cover with water and turn crockpot on high for 8 to 10 hours. 

Remove the breasts and discard all the liquid onion and garlic. Shred the breasts with a fork and put the shredded meat back into the crockpot. Cover the meat with a large bottle of your favorite BBQ sause. Cook on low for 1 to 2 hours. Serve on hamburger buns with cheese coleslaw etc... Tastes like a pulled pork sandwich!!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## WeekendWarrior

Fishlandr75 said:


> Lol! Ive heard that one before.. But I seriously do think a goose would be tasty if I did it right the next time. Some of these guys recipes sound pretty good actually


In all honesty, we do soak them in cheap Vodka for 3 days. Then marinade in sundried tomato dressing and whatever seasonings we have in cabinet. for 2 more days. Cut breast up into small chunks, place in ziplock bag and lay flat in fridge!!

Have your buddies come over on day 6 and host a kabob making party. Cook medium rare on the grill. Fowl is the only bird you can eat like steak. It is in the red meat family. 

Biggest secret is not to overcook. 

We do this recipe in the early goings of season, but by the end of the season we just have too much fowl meat that we send it out and have jerky made. Most processors that do deer will do fowl.


----------



## JohnD

great jerky, My grandkids eat it as fast as I can make it. Also throw goose breasts in with your deer meat when taking to get balogna, summer sausage or meat sticks made.


----------



## firstflight111

Fishlandr75 said:


> I have just been introduced to goose hunting last year(well...i introduced myself to it anyway), I LOVE the sport and everything about it...My question is...do you guys actually EAT all those geese i see stacked up in the pictures? I was able to shoot one last year, cleaned it, cooked it, ate it...it tasted OK, not terrific, just ok. maybe this should be in the OGF kitchen forum...but do you guys share some secret recipe? like i said..waterfowling is awesome! But its not the tablefair i was hoping for(as far as GEESE are concerned)


geese are great if you cook them right.. if you over cook it ..it like eating crap ..you want it red in the middle or no more then pink ..and we eat every one we get ..you can cook it any way you want ..i like mine wraped in bacon on the grill ...and we make balogna, summer sausage or meat sticks just with geese and some pork ....


----------



## firstflight111

Mushijobah said:


> Best recipe, hands down:
> 
> Goose Balls
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...o4CoAQ&usg=AFQjCNFszJiFDUlseifd1xhgOTD6u7jyng


only you would ....


----------



## Mushijobah

firstflight111 said:


> only you would ....


My last batch, you and Mark would love them, right up your alley  :


----------



## firstflight111

Mushijobah said:


> My last batch, you and Mark would love them, right up your alley  :


hmmmmm might try this once ..


----------



## firstflight111

Mushijobah said:


> My last batch, you and Mark would love them, right up your alley  :


heres a tip dont cook you bacon right over the heat move off to one side ....


----------



## killingtime

butterfly your breast and marinate with zesty italian dressing or marinade of your liking for atleast 6-8 hours. stuff with a half of hot pepper and cream cheese then wrap it up in bacon and sprinkle some cajun seasoning and cook on grill to medium rare. also chunk up into 1 inch cubes and bread them up when frying fish and dip in your favorite sauce.


----------



## Plavo

Had them cooked stuffed breast with cream cheese and jalapenos over a open fire.!! Good stuff.. I also use goose meat to make jerky out of using the high mountain jerkey


----------



## Agitation Free

I take all my geese to Kellers in Litchfield. They do an awesome job smoking them. I also had them process 25# into goose brats with pepperjack cheese. IMO freeking great!!!!!


----------



## Captain Kevin

Take a couple breast put them in a crock pot with 1 can cream of mushroom, and 1 packet onion soup mix. Cook it for 6-8 hrs. Add noodles, and serve over mashed taters. Tastes like roast beef.


----------



## ringmuskie9

BaddFish said:


> 2 ways I eat geese:
> 
> Crockpot for 6-8 hrs... hand shread the meat and add lots of your favorite barbecue sauce- and throw on bread- (pulled goose sandwich)
> 
> Jerkey & more Jerkey- it works great.


x2... Both great ways to use up a lot of meat


----------



## HappySnag

the best think from goose is liver,if you taking that out do not brake gold blader,soak in cold water punch few times with fork,let sit 20 minutes rinse and put on pan with buter on lowest heat for 15 minutes,then you put salt ,peper and garlick,dep the bread in that soce and cut liver with that.
if you wory about the taste of goose,skin her and put all bird in pot cover with woter and throw in spices-crab boil,boil 21/2hours,turn of heat let sit 30 minutes,then take the bird out peel meat,ad your favert soce in pan worm up and redy to eat,you can make styr fry from the meat,brest meat you can cut slices like lunch meat for sandwiches.
i clean stomach and hart and i put them in chickin soup ,simer 2 hours take out and cut in 1/4" cubes and put back in soup ,very good.
if coyate finde my carkas from goose,he is saing whot is wrong with people,should i turn vegetarian?

snag


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

Corn them. We tried corned goose last week for the first time. I'll just say I will actually be goose hunting this year on purpose.

Plenty of recipes for Corning goose on line.


----------



## Mushijobah

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Corn them. We tried corned goose last week for the first time. I'll just say I will actually be goose hunting this year on purpose.
> 
> Plenty of recipes for Corning goose on line.


Mind posting one? Sounds good. I couldn't find much. None in very good detail. Sounds good.

I typed in "how to corn a goose", and that didn't sound right.


----------



## viper1

Chili,jerky,cordon blu, dried meat, smoked is a few.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

